# 20th Group



## 7bones (Apr 30, 2016)

Good evening, 
Is anyone on here from 20th Group in Grenada, MS? That's where I'll be attending the Special Forces Readiness Evaluation and I was looking for a possible mentorship/coaching. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 30, 2016)

7bones said:


> Good evening,
> Is anyone on here from 20th Group in Grenada, MS? That's where I'll be attending the Special Forces Readiness Evaluation and I was looking for a possible mentorship/coaching. Thank you in advance.



It was in the late '80s when B/2/20th Group(A) had a presence in Columbus,Mississippi. I think they may have moved to Birmingham Al. It would be worth looking to the Coloumbus, MS first.


----------



## AWP (Apr 30, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It was in the late '80s when B/2/20th Group(A) had a presence in Columbus,Mississippi. I think they may have moved to Birmingham Al. It would be worth looking to the Coloumbus, MS first.



B-ham has Group HHD and other portions of 1/20. 2/20 is in MS, I want to say at Camp Shelby but I've long since followed it all. 3/20 is in FL. All of the BN's have a detached company somewhere.


----------



## 7bones (Apr 30, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> B-ham has Group HHD and other portions of 1/20. 2/20 is in MS, I want to say at Camp Shelby but I've long since followed it all. 3/20 is in FL. All of the BN's have a detached company somewhere.


I believe it's C Co 2/20 in Grenada. I was just wondering if anybody on here was from there so I could get in contact with them


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 30, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> B-ham has Group HHD and other portions of 1/20. 2/20 is in MS, I want to say at Camp Shelby but I've long since followed it all. 3/20 is in FL. All of the BN's have a detached company somewhere.



That was the group that I interfaced with daily. Great guys, and I owe the a lot.!! When they went into the field, I would usually deploy with them. With my IG connections, I could get aircraft for them faster than they could. I the base CE build an obstacle for not only the medics, but one our SERE guys could use for each pilot class. The most us was by the SF guys. They were out there several times a month. In return they taught me so much more when I would go with them on training.. I had a set of BDU's with just my name on it, no rank trying to a part of them. It worked until we had an injury, and the 18-D handed off the care  to me. We had a great relationship.


----------



## Dienekes (May 2, 2016)

I can provide you with the email for the 2/20 Operations NCO. I know his daughter, and she put me in touch with him a while back when I had questions. He could be deployed right now though, but I'm sure he would get back to you as soon as possible


----------



## 7bones (May 2, 2016)

Dienekes said:


> I can provide you with the email for the 2/20 Operations NCO. I know his daughter, and she put me in touch with him a while back when I had questions. He could be deployed right now though, but I'm sure he would get back to you as soon as possible


That would be great. Thank you


----------

